# Mail affichage trop petit



## agapé (20 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir,  

    J'aimerais savoir si on peut agrandir la taille des polices de caractères pour les messages qui, à l'ouverture, apparaissent dans la fenêtre principale, et si oui, comment faire ?


                     Merci à tous.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Octobre 2014)

Quel OSX?

et tu parles de quoi?
des titres , listes etc 
ou du CONTENU d'un message?

on peut modifier pas mal de choses via les preferences Mail
(options variables selon...l'OS inconnu)


va voir dans preferences Mail/ onglet Polices-couleur

--
note
selon la facon dont un correspondant  a EN FACE- réglé SES polices
ta présentation de SON  message peut  varier
( c'est à dire avoir l'aspect voulu en face ou... pas)


----------



## agapé (21 Octobre 2014)

Il sagit de la taille des caractères dans la liste de messages reçus
     Mac 10.9

   Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Octobre 2014)

et ben change la  taille de police de la liste !
(ou police et taille)

chemin déjà indiqué


----------



## agapé (22 Octobre 2014)

OUI, merci, mais ça ne marchait pas parce quil fallait aussi sélectionner la présentation appelée «*classique*».


----------



## pascalformac (22 Octobre 2014)

agapé a dit:


> OUI, merci, mais ça ne marchait pas parce quil fallait aussi sélectionner la présentation appelée «*classique*».


alors?
résolu?

Tu as été aidé, à ton tour d'aider.

Aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire.
Comment?
Cliquer "résolu"
( via le menu "outils de la discussion", en haut à droite)


----------

